# Bt - Safe to use near bees?



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Bacillus thuringiensis will kill wax moth larvae. It is safe for bees and humans.

You can buy it under the name brand Certan for that purpose (killing wax moths)
http://www.beesource.com/pov/lusby/waxmoth.htm 
http://212.187.155.84/wnv/List_WPMod_Cont/westnile/Chemicals/bac.htm 
http://ohioline.osu.edu/hyg-fact/2000/2174.html


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

is the liquid sold under brand name Thuricide safe to use on combs? 

Gypsi


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

Bump, or do I need to start a new thread. I already bought the Thuricide....


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

There are different strains (varieties) of Bt available that have been selected to control different specific insects. Bt-kurstaki (BTK) controls the European corn borer, tomato hornworms, fruit worms, cabbageworm, cabbage looper, spring and fall cankerworm, spruce budworm, and other caterpillar-like larvae. Bt-san diego (BTSD) controls early larvae of the Colorado potato beetle. Bt-israelensis (BTI) controls mosquitoes, black flies and fungus gnats. 

Bacillus thuringiensis -aizawai is used exclusively for the control of wax moth larvae.

Thuricide is Bt-kurstaki, so it is the wrong strain. It is also in an emulifised pertrolium oil that you should NOT put on your comb.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

My point was just that it is safe for bees. If you really want it to treat comb, I would buy the specific strains that are bred for that as Walliebee says.


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank you. Can anyone tell me where to get the right stuff?

Gypsi


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

www.beeworks.com has the Certan version. Sundance on here has been selling the Aizawai Bt

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?206458-Bt-Aizawai-(Certan-B401)&highlight=Wax+Moths


----------



## yonderbob (Jan 27, 2017)

So the BT available from Home Depot and/or Lowes, etc. is not the right stuff?

thanks
bob


----------



## SoylentYellow (Dec 10, 2013)

yonderbob said:


> So the BT available from Home Depot and/or Lowes, etc. is not the right stuff?
> 
> thanks
> bob


Depends what you are trying to control. First....read the label see what the active ingredient is, the label will also have the target insects listed. The OP would use BTi to control mosquitoes. Re-read Walliebees good answer.


----------



## yonderbob (Jan 27, 2017)

To clarify. I want to use it to control wax moth in the hive. Just wanted to know if anyone used the type available at big box stores. Brand named Monterey. Does not mention wax moth. seems the aizawai is not readily available.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

None of it in the US will currently specify wax moths. But it should specify moths or caterpillars, not mosquitoes or other insects.


----------

